# Computer setup for truck?



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Well since the snow season is wrapping up and the plow controllers and gadgets are ready to come out, I want to take the time and get a computer setup for the truck. I'm looking to conquer a few issues. Although I like the simplicity of writing up estimates on the spot. I have terrible handwriting. Not to mention some estimates get left behind at the office and I need them onsite. Next issue is I have to make sure this setup is strong enough to handle quickbooks and be able to print while inside the truck. I currently have everything I need with the current laptop that I use at the office. But to take it to the truck, printer, cables, etc. it's a royal pain and then to take it back into the office again is no fun. So I think it's best to get a pedestal style laptop holder for the truck and do it up right. I know this has been touched on before, but the technology is changing so quickly. I'm open for the idea of the newer IPad style setups but honestly don't know too much about them and if they can operate quickbooks and printing in the truck. Plus it would have to be able to handle the cold/hot temperatures. Any suggestions? Any do's or don't from guys that have done this?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't go wrong with tough book, contracts can be signed on the laptop and then emailed or printed in your truck. If you're looking for a good mount, read my next post in about (3) minutes.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

http://priority1emergency.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=34_52


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Get a RAM mount and a laptop...


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

exactly what i use. i have an asus laptop teatherd to my android for internet. that prints to a mobile printer via usb thats mounted under the back seat. I also have it wiired in to my stereo for music


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

One thing that might not be so good for printer ink is the cold. 
A laser printer would be better but that's not really portable. You could put a lunchbox style Samsung under the seat in the back and run it off a separate inverter but still most people do t need a paper copy right away. I'd try and go paperless 

You can look at other reciept type printers and card readers at posguys


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

They have lots of good products. 
The Lenovo brand is a durable machine without the 
Cost of a tough book. Lenovo has the spill keyboard and 
Harddrive crash sensor. So it locks the harddrive if it senses a drop.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

A tough book on a ram mount also makes for a nice lunch tray.


----------



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

If you like the idea of using an Idevice, I would suggest using an app called Canvas. You can create PDFs that you fill in from the Ipad and have customers sign. You can also use the Square card reader to take credit card payments with signatures. You can keep a file with CC numbers that are for people who are regulars. BOTH have the ability to email receipts or copies to the customer. So they will have paid and received a receipt BEFORE you are at the next property.

You can also use Docstogo to open and edit PDFs on your idevice. This would make editing and emailing a site check sheet REALLY easy.

I use all of the above. Let me know if you have questions...


----------

